# Wetumpka, AL, 4 yr old sable male Vision problems



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

An aproximately 4 yr old neutered male was returned to the Wetumpka, AL shelter today. He was adopted from there a few months ago. I never saw the dog. He has some sort of problem with his eyes and doesn't see well. I don't have a lot of details and no pics. His name is Sam. He has lived with 3 cats and at the shelter is said to like everyone he comes in contact with and the other dogs. Since he is an owner surrender, he is available now. I will try to get a pic of him this weekend. http://www.elmorehumane.com, (334) 567-3377, [email protected]. He is not up on their web site yet, I just checked. The owner is supposed to bring his eye medicine to the shelter.

There is also another GSD there but he is not available yet.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I am wondering if this is "Brad" from back in April. He was only listed as 2 yrs. old.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

No I think his name was Floyd when he was at the shelter before. My friend who told me about him would have recognized Bradley. Sam should be considered very Urgent and now I'm told they are not going to hold the second one, he will be available immediately. Whoever turned him in said they found him 6 months ago but he was already neutered and if they never called anyone and said they found him there's a chance someone was looking for him. That's why they wanted to hold him incase there is an owner looking for him. But the shelter is full so he's available now too. I think they are calling him Trent and he's scared of the other dogs. I don't have any pics of either but we are trying to find a temporary foster home for Sam at least.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------

